# if I got saudi with my wife



## samkalu (Dec 12, 2012)

Hi guys if I goto saudi with my wife what kind of a freedom restriction will she get?


----------



## samkalu (Dec 12, 2012)

Since she is a Christian would it be a problem? How is the situation for asian Christians?


----------



## qlada (Oct 6, 2013)

I am Christian and got no problems/restrictions whatsoever...


----------



## samkalu (Dec 12, 2012)

qlada said:


> I am Christian and got no problems/restrictions whatsoever...


Thanks. Thats good to hear


----------



## KHALED ALMAGHRABI (Nov 26, 2013)

In the public area, she should wear modest clothes I believe covering her body with abaya it is a must in some places.


----------



## SOAB (Jan 25, 2014)

She will have to cover her body wearing the abaya but there is no need for her to cover her head unless she is harassed by a motawa (its sometimes best to just cover your head to shut them up). If you are visiting or living in a western compound, she will be able to take off her abaya. Driving is not allowed for woman still unfortunately although some compounds allow it. If she smokes in public such as on the street, she will be stared at. Both of you can't drink alcohol and wont be able to be affectionate in public, no holding hands. I would advise you to try and live in a compound as there aren't as many rules and restrictions compared to living outside a compound.


----------



## samkalu (Dec 12, 2012)

Thanks for the information


----------



## RoohulAmin123 (Feb 8, 2014)

I want to migrate to saudi, or dubai with my family. HoW?


----------



## SOAB (Jan 25, 2014)

RoohulAmin123 said:


> I want to migrate to saudi, or dubai with my family. HoW?


You should apply for a job. If it is Saudi that you were wanting to live then you will only be able to enter the country if you have a visa, either a work visa or a visa for religious purposes or if you have family there. If you are planning to be there for long though, you will have to find a job before you more out there. As for Dubai, you should apply for a job before moving there as well but could always go on holiday to see it first.:fingerscrossed:


----------

